# My Royal Soverign or Royal Daffodil being scrapped (photos)



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Does anyone out there have any photographs of My Royal Soverign or Royal Daffodil being broken up? I have read on various sites that there were BBC photographs taken of Royal Daffodil under her own power on the way to Holland but never seen any

I would be most grateful


----------

